# Rochester NY - Wanted- ultramount plow mount 2005 2500hd silverado



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking for a mount, whatcha got?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mxrider069 said:


> Looking for a mount, whatcha got?


 https://www.storksplows.com/plow-mounts/western/ultramount.html Don't have any luck this guy can hook you up. Pretty good pricing.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@Philbilly2 ????


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

This first guy in Boston has a backyard full of mounts, give him a call ? 
https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/pts/d/south-weymouth-fisher-snow-plow-many/6961759937.html
or
https://southcoast.craigslist.org/search/pta?query=plow+mounts


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> This first guy in Boston has a backyard full of mounts, give him a call ?
> https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/pts/d/south-weymouth-fisher-snow-plow-many/6961759937.html
> or
> https://southcoast.craigslist.org/search/pta?query=plow+mounts


It looks like he sells Fisher only


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

if you do not have what he is asking for, or you aren't interested in buying an item for sale in this forum, please DO NOT post within it...we have asked this plenty of times

thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> if you do not have what he is asking for, or you aren't interested in buying an item for sale in this forum, please DO NOT post within it...we have asked this plenty of times
> 
> thanks


EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> if you do not have what he is asking for, or you aren't interested in buying an item for sale in this forum, please DO NOT post within it...we have asked this plenty of times
> 
> thanks


but everyone is giving him help in what he needs?????????????????


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> but everyone is giving him help in what he needs?????????????????


Some "somewhat less helpful" posts were removed


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am also looking for fisher mounts (and truck side wiring) for my 2007 classic 2500HD, if you have some for sale let me know


----------

